# WCF 1:6



## kceaster (Jul 26, 2005)

What does it mean that the worship of God is to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence?

KC


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 26, 2005)

[14] 1CO 11:13 Judge in yourselves: is it comely that a woman pray unto God uncovered? 14 Doth not even nature itself teach you, that, if a man have long hair, it is a shame unto him? 14:26 How is it then, brethren? when ye come together, every one of you hath a psalm, hath a doctrine, hath a tongue, hath a revelation, hath an interpretation. Let all things be done unto edifying. 40 Let all things be done decently and in order.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2005)

To clarify, the Confession does _not_ say that worship is to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence. It specifically says that _some circumstances_ are to be so ordered...



> and that there are some circumstances concerning the worship of God, and government of the Church, common to human actions and societies, which are to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the Word, which are always to be observed.(o)



To understand how _worship_ is to be regulated, as opposed to the _circumstances_ of worship, see chapter 21 of the Confession. 

Apart from the elements of worship listed there, there are circumstances pertaining to worship such as time and place, for example, which are not specifically commanded in Scripture, though it _is_ commanded that we worship God on the Lord's Day. Principles of worship, such as those found in the first table of the Decalogue are not negotiable; choosing a place where a congregation will meet for worship, for example, or setting a time for worship, is not regulated by Scripture apart from the "general rules of the Word." The distinction between principles or elements of worship and circumstances is of the utmost importance, because there is liberty in the latter but not in the former.

[Edited on 7-27-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## kceaster (Jul 26, 2005)

That makes sense. Thanks for the insights.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 27, 2005)

The circumstances do concern worship (and more). What would that mean, in your view?

Respectful of the RPW but unsure about it all,
JAD


----------

